# Moving to Spain Next year



## thierryrichards (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi All

I wanted to tell you my situation and ask for advice if thats ok 

I am young (20) years old based in UK (Lived in Javea when I was young) and i want to move to the marbella area, and just start fresh tbh.

I have qualifications in motorsport, but it seems nobody in UK or Spain wants to hear atm as Motorsport is largely driven by sponsorship and fewer companies can afford to sponsor etc etc.

Now I have found what seems to be a great site for finding a rental property (idealista) Anyone have experience?

Anyway, I know what the recession is like over there and it will be hard work, I just wanted to ask of anyone in marbella/malaga areas about jobs or setting up businesses.

I see a few telesales jobs etc about, is it really THAT hard to find work?

Also I have a few business ideas, I have already run a couple of businesses over here and I am a self taught web designer which helps market etc.

This could sound so stupid!


Solar powered Store such as solar air-con
Car rental - worth going into?
I run a custom tshirt company purely online sales, would this be potentially worth doing in spain with a retail store in marbella?
I also want to look into Used car sales, but don;t know much about it in spain, cannot see an auto trader equivalent and ebay.es doesn't seem to have many vehicles listed

Finally...Anybody know much about 11 a side local football leagues in marbella/andalucia?

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya, lotsa questions, so I'll ramble on and answer as many as I can!! First of all if you're young, free and single then now is as good a time as any to come over. I assume you speak spanish?? which will be invaluable.

Work! hhhmmm, times are hard in Spain, much worse than the UK, but there are a few jobs around. Yes there are telesales, but they are commission only, which means you only get paid if you get a sale, so it depends on how good you are at selling, also after a few weeks it can become quite soul destroying, cos you invariably get more "no"s than "yes"s, thats why theres such a high turnover of staff - but if you're tenatious enough, you maybe ok and earn - but its never gonna be a regualr paypacket.

You've got lots of ideas, which is great. I'm not sure that any of them would become a reality until you've lived in Spain and understand the systems here for a while. Car sales for example involve incredible ammounts of paperwork and you would really need to know what you're doing. In Spain cars can carry debts and when you buy a secondhand car, you are also buying any debts that are linked to it.

The Tee shirt thing may work, but again you need to be here and live here a while to understand the system and "get in"

Property rentals, well there are loads of agents who rent - because the sales market is so poor at the mo, most are renting too - its a renters market so you should get some great deals.

my advise to you would be to come over for 6 months, with enough money to see you thru and see what you can do. If it doesnt work out then, hey, at least you've tried, but if it does then you're here!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thierryrichards (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Jo

Regarding the Car sales, I have basically been a partner in used car sales Ltd company over here so I understand car sales, would just need to get to grips with the Spanish way. I presume the debts are finance etc where the original buyer hasnt been able to pay for the car completley? if so, that also happens over here on newer cars. I speak medium Spanish which im hoping will be good Spanish within the next 6 months.

I plan on carrying on my tshirt business in the UK, I will do all the online marketing etc and taking orders for website, then be paying a member of family to actually handle the order. I will also carry on doing a bit of website design.

Also that is my plan, I am just savin as much as possible that will keep me comfortable for as long as possible if there is no form of work when i get there, so it should see me through for 6months + and hopefully by then I will find something/somewhere to start from.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thierryrichards said:


> Thanks Jo
> 
> Regarding the Car sales, I have basically been a partner in used car sales Ltd company over here so I understand car sales, would just need to get to grips with the Spanish way. I presume the debts are finance etc where the original buyer hasnt been able to pay for the car completley? if so, that also happens over here on newer cars. I speak medium Spanish which im hoping will be good Spanish within the next 6 months.
> 
> ...


No, its personal fines, non payment of taxes etc that are levied against the car - you have to do the paperwork through the "traffico" and you would need to be fluent Spanish or employ a gestoria - its not straight forward or simple! 

I imagine that once you gedt here your spanish will pick up just fine, you've certainly got a head start on me. I've been here for two years and I'm feeling pretty hopeless about the language at the mo

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thierryrichards said:


> Hi All
> 
> I wanted to tell you my situation and ask for advice if thats ok
> 
> ...


I agree with Jo, if you're young, single and nothing's tying you to the UK you might as well come over and give it a try. But, as you say, get enough money under your belt to tide you over for a while and get practicing your Spanish - you can never learn too much!
Solar ideas should work out here, but there's not a lot happening yet. There's a lot, LOT of investment in solar farms going on, but solar everyday gadgets are still seldom seen outside eco trade fairs (for example *biocultura* in Barcelona and Madrid)
The Tshirt thing could work if you have something a bit different to offer and do lots of advertising. So many businesses put everything into the product and the shop with nothing for advertising and then wonder why no-one buys...
Having said all that unemployment is at 20% at the moment - yes look at that figure and think seriously about it. Also do a search on the Spanish forum for threads about unemployment, jobs, Marbella etc. There's a lot of info here.
Enjoy making the decision!


----------



## lil_lyns (Jan 28, 2010)

thierryrichards said:


> Hi All
> 
> I wanted to tell you my situation and ask for advice if thats ok
> 
> ...


Hello, 
Finally I have found somebody in a similar position! I am also 20 from UK and considering moving to Marbella. I think I have a job lready working in finance but very early stages of application although it does look promising. 
Are you still interested in relocating? 
I also consider myself as a wanna entrapenuer and have a few business ideas I would like to explore once in Marbella. 
If you are thinking of renting an apartment maybe we could flatshare to save on costs? Its a bit daunting going out alone not knowing anybody ? what do you think x


----------

